# The nightmare buck



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This daydream buck soon became a nightmare.
We thought that we had it patterned fairly well with several trail cam pictures like the first one shown here.
Second picture was opening morning of the archery hunt.
It was about 200 yards below me but I just couldn't make a play on it.
That would be the last time I would see the buck dead or alive.
Don't know if he just left the area or died somewhere on the mnt.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Just seeing a buck like that makes it all worth it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

SidVicious said:


> Just seeing a buck like that makes it all worth it.


No kidding.
BTW, those pics. were taken in 2012.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What the hell is that in the background of that first picture!?! Looks like a creature from "The Thing" movie.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> What the hell is that in the background of that first picture!?! Looks like a creature from "The Thing" movie.


Ha! I had to go back and look. Never made it passed the antlers the first time.

Ridge, 200 yards with that angle? That's child's play with a bow, right?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks more like a 'Dream' buck to me.:!:.....


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

You spoiled the stalk of the Phille Phanatic


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I have had similar experiences with many "nightmare bucks" over the years. :smile: 

Hawkeye


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

3arabians said:


> What the hell is that in the background of that first picture!?! Looks like a creature from "The Thing" movie.


I was wondering if someone would say something about that.
Maybe aliens took the deer?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I was wondering if someone would say something about that.
> Maybe aliens took the deer?


Maybe wolves

uh......nevermind, there's way more aliens in Utah than wolves.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another buck that gave me nightmares.
I filmed this buck in early Sept. 2014 and hunted for it during the muzzy and rifle hunt with no luck. I knew he was still in the area I was hunting and other hunters had also seen it. :?
It even had been shot at a few times too.:shock:
It had one of the most impressive 3 point frames I'd ever seen with cheaters on both sides.
Someone ended up killing it this past year but it had really regressed in antler and body size.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Here's another buck that gave me nightmares.
> I filmed this buck in early Sept. 2014 and hunted for it during the muzzy and rifle hunt with no luck. I knew he was still in the area I was hunting and other hunters had also seen it. :?
> It even had been shot at a few times too.:shock:
> It had one of the most impressive 3 point frames I'd ever seen with cheaters on both sides.
> Someone ended up killing it this past year but it had really regressed in antler and body size.


That is an awesome buck! Do you think it regressed due to old age or something else?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wow...that is an incredible deer! Don't know that i'd be able to calm my nerves if he was in my sights. Just seeing the video gets me all goosed up!

I'M excited that the scouting season is just about here.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> That is an awesome buck! Do you think it regressed due to old age or something else?


I think both. 
Herbicides?


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

That looks a lot like a buck my friend killed.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Kevinitis said:


> That looks a lot like a buck my friend killed.


Kevin, sent you a PM.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Here's another buck that gave me nightmares.
> I filmed this buck in early Sept. 2014 and hunted for it during the muzzy and rifle hunt with no luck. I knew he was still in the area I was hunting and other hunters had also seen it. :?
> It even had been shot at a few times too.:shock:
> It had one of the most impressive 3 point frames I'd ever seen with cheaters on both sides.
> Someone ended up killing it this past year but it had really regressed in antler and body size.


He looks related to yours . Same area? because the cheaters


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Wow...that is an incredible deer! Don't know that i'd be able to calm my nerves if he was in my sights. Just seeing the video gets me all goosed up!
> 
> I'M excited that the scouting season is just about here.


Your telling me. I can't wait to see what tags get drawn this year and get out there to see the new prospects. one of my hunting partners missed the deadline this year.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

7MM RELOADED said:


> He looks related to yours . Same area? because the cheaters


Not the same area. I just lucked out on that buck two years ago. I was looking for elk for a friend and ran across the buck. I glassed him up from over two miles away.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's another buck that I call a "one hit wonder".
I see them once and then never again.
This was over Labor Day weekend on the archery hunt. 
I thought we had a good chance in finding it again but no such luck. 
It was one of the biggest framed 4 points I've ever seen.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank heavens for ridgetop, or we'd still be talking about SFW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> Thank heavens for ridgetop, or we'd still be talking about SFW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm happy to help out any way I can.:smile:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> One of my hunting partners missed the deadline this year.


Whether or not a person is religious, this is a cardinal sin. The penalty is not having tag in pocket come the fall, and that is stiff medicine to take.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya missing the deadline is something that always scares me even though I could never see myself letting that happen. I always have my app in at least two weeks before the deadline. If I missed it, I would cry like a baby. Thats a bummer for your buddy ridge.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Here's another buck that I call a "one hit wonder".
> I see them once and then never again.
> This was over Labor Day weekend on the archery hunt.
> I thought we had a good chance in finding it again but no such luck.
> It was one of the biggest framed 4 points I've ever seen.


What a buck! Wow, that thing is a work of art.


----------

